# Valerian - Nature's Clonazepam?



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

Anyone tried this herb, is it any good? Apparently it works on the GABA and benzodiazepine receptors in the brain?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valerian_(herb)#Medicinal_use

Jimmy


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2007)

Would be a good first step to take before trying Clonazepam in my eyes.


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

Defo! I was looking at the ingredient of Kalms and wondered what Valerian was:



> Medicinal use:
> 
> Valerian is used for insomnia and other disorders.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2007)

Sounds like a winner to me... although if it doesn't work, others could always try Lamotrigine (I'm coming off clonazepam while increasing Lamotrigine)


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

Cool.

I know a lot of people slate Herbal Remedies but if you don't try them you don't know, sometimes they also take longer to work like 2 - 3 months or so.

Jimmy


----------



## dunno (Jun 5, 2007)

i take valerian pills if i can't sleep... they're good!


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

Well there you go - living proof right there!


----------



## jonnyfiasco (Apr 20, 2007)

Valerian tea is good too before bed helps you relax. I also use Valerian essential oil which is great too.


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

The standardised extracts are the best so this one is probably the most potent, Kira food suppliments are the best, I heard their St. John's Wort is the best one to try too:

http://www.mypharmacy.co.uk/alternative ... lerian.htm

Jimmy


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

This is a pretty good list of herbs by that company:

http://www.mypharmacy.co.uk/alternative ... ements.htm

Jimmy


----------



## Lexx (Jan 31, 2008)

I take it any time i start getting more detached or anxious. Usually just open a pill and have some, tastes yack, but seem like the only thing besides valium, librium which fix me quick and i can go on with my day.


----------



## Monochrome (Mar 11, 2011)

Not had much luck with Valerian (tried it to help me sleep) so moved on to Diazepam and Temazepam


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

valerian is known as something for anxiety, but it can also cause anxiety in itself.


----------

